# touche maj de mon clavier ibook



## clmr (20 Septembre 2007)

J'ai un ibook G4.

Depuis aujourd'hui la touche majuscule ne gére plus les chiffres. Pour taper les chiffres, il faut que je maintienne une des autres touche maj.

Par contre, elle fonctionne toujours pour les lettres ?

Quelqu un a une solution ????

merci d avance


----------



## Sir5 (7 Novembre 2007)

j' ai le meme probleme depuis l' installation de leopard sur mon mac boock pro


----------

